# 1950 8N side distributor issue



## Frey0011 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello,

I'm pretty sure I have a 1950 with the side distributor. The issue I am running into is finding a replacement cap and rotor as mine looks different than the ones I see online. I am wondering if someone put a different distributor in this one. Anyone have some more information on this?

It won't start for me and I think part of the issue is I didn't have the cap sitting quite right and it chewed up the inside of it.

Thanks


----------



## Iggydog (Jun 13, 2019)

You are correct, it doesn't look like original equipment. Not sure what you have. I have a 1950 8n and replaced the distributor with a new one from yesterday's tractors, about $150.


----------



## Iggydog (Jun 13, 2019)

Also, if you don't push the rotor all the way down until it snaps the cap won't set right and chews stuff up.


----------



## Frey0011 (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for the feed back. I don’t think this rotor clicks, but it just sits there. I will probably end up ordering a new unit so it is easier to get parts in the future.


----------

